
Confidential Messengers: Are They Able to Substitute Skype and WhatsApp? - dgavrilov
http://blog.kaspersky.com/cryptomessaging/
======
r-u-serious
Threema let's you verify their encryption:
[https://threema.ch/validation/](https://threema.ch/validation/)

I'm not a security expert, but... seems legit. :)

